# long face



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello

on of my white long face pigeons

http://fancy-pets-loft.blogspot.com/2010/09/white-longface-from-ksa.html

best regards

Mahmoud


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

that is nice


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you sport14692


----------

